# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نرفتن به پیش دانشگاهی

## hackbook

سلام ایا میشه به پیش دانش گاهی نریم بشینیم خونه درس بخونیم بریم امتحان بدیم؟

----------


## reza25

> سلام ایا میشه به پیش دانش گاهی نریم بشینیم خونه درس بخونیم بریم امتحان بدیم؟


بله میشه باید بری غیر حضوری این بهترین کاره بنظر من نرین مدرسه وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## legion

> سلام ایا میشه به پیش دانش گاهی نریم بشینیم خونه درس بخونیم بریم امتحان بدیم؟


این بدترین کاره که نری مدرسه و خانه درس بخونی

----------


## رحيمي

> بله میشه باید بری غیر حضوری این بهترین کاره بنظر من نرین مدرسه وقت تلف کردنه


سلام 
مطمئن هستيد كه ميشه غيرحضوری خواند ؟!!! 
فكر می كنم پيش دانشگاهی غيرحضوری نداره.

----------


## reza25

> سلام مطمئن هستيد كه ميشه غيرحضوری خواند ؟!!! فكر می كنم پيش دانشگاهی غيرحضوری نداره.


بله میشه مطمئنم

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام ایا میشه به پیش دانش گاهی نریم بشینیم خونه درس بخونیم بریم امتحان بدیم؟


غیر حضوری چند سالیه نیست
فقط توی غیرانتفاعی ها با پول میتونی حلش کنی

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

نمیشود :yahoo (4):

----------


## farshidr90

این کار رو نکنید. به هیچ وجه.

----------


## tahha

میشه 

منتها نکنی بهتره 

تنهایی باعث میشه که هیچ کاری نتونی بکنی ....

----------


## hackbook

سلام میشه بگین اگه میشه چطور می تونم این کارو بکنم؟ اون دوستی که گفت بود غیر انتفاعی ایا واقعا میشه؟ خودم میدونم این کار درست نیست ولی به جای رفتن به مدرسه که 2 تا معلم بی سواد میان درس میگن خودشونم نمیدونن چی دارن میگن میرم 2 کتابی جزوه ای چیزی میخونم که هم وقتم تلف نشه هم به کنکورم حسابی برسم الان تو همین کتابها بهترین درسا رو دادن که گرد پای معلما به اونام نمی رسه

----------


## nikra

بدترین کاره چون بری غیر انتفایی پولو میگیرن یه چند ماهیهم نمیری مدرسه اما چون غیر حضوری حذف شده و کاری که میکنین در واقع غیر قانونیه!یهو وسط سال و در اوج رقابت کنکور زنگ میزنن که بیا مدرسه چون اموزش پر ورش به ما گیر داده واگه نیای محروم میشی از کنکور... وحسابی برنامه هات بهم میخوره .از اول برو مدرسه خیلی بهتره حداقل کارهات نظم داره ونگران نیستی

----------


## رحيمي

> سلام میشه بگین اگه میشه چطور می تونم این کارو بکنم؟ اون دوستی که گفت بود غیر انتفاعی ایا واقعا میشه؟ خودم میدونم این کار درست نیست ولی به جای رفتن به مدرسه که 2 تا معلم بی سواد میان درس میگن خودشونم نمیدونن چی دارن میگن میرم 2 کتابی جزوه ای چیزی میخونم که هم وقتم تلف نشه هم به کنکورم حسابی برسم الان تو همین کتابها بهترین درسا رو دادن که گرد پای معلما به اونام نمی رسه


سلام 
 غيرحضوری حذف شده است ، كمتر دانش آموزی می تواند بدون حضور در كلاس درس ، مطالب را فرابگيرد و برنامه منظمی داشته و توانايی اجرای آن را داشته باشد ، شايد دبيری وجود داشته باشد كه در تدريس ضعيف باشد اما هنوز كتاب و سی دی نتونسته جای دبير را بگيرد علت آن هم مشخص است كه در اين جا نميشه توضيح داد.

----------


## roshana

> سلام ایا میشه به پیش دانش گاهی نریم بشینیم خونه درس بخونیم بریم امتحان بدیم؟



اگه غیر انتفاعی باشی چرا که نه !!
پول باشه همه چی حله اما به نظر من کار زیاد درستی نیست
ادم انگیزه و رقابتو از دست میده !!

----------


## hadi_tak

ببین دوست من اگه بخوای غیر حضوری درس بخونی واقعا کلافه خواهی شد 
یکی از دوستای من غیرحضوری برداشته ولی پول خرج کرده
ما با اینکه وضعیت معلم هامون زیاد جالب نیست اما با منابع مکمل داریم پیش میریم

----------


## mo.n

بری بهتره  چون معلم خیلی مهمه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بری بهتره  چون معلم خیلی مهمه

----------


## MajnOOn

به شدنش که خیلی راحت میشه....یه مدرسه دولتی خیلی پرت ثبت نام میکنی یکم پولم میدی همه نمرهات 20 رد میکنن واست...اگه خواستی خارج هم بری نمرات پیش دانشگاهی خیلی مهمه برات اونم همش 20 میشه واست عالی میشه...

----------

